# best teething toy



## Tony G. (May 18, 2009)

I just noticed that bella is starting to lose teeth. She has destroyed all of her chew toys plus bones(i have a farm and give her pig bones when we cookout). I am trying to figure out is it best to get her bone's, rope toys. what now that she is teething? thanks.


----------



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

Kong makes a set of puppy toys that are small, durable, and made with teething in mind.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

ugh i have a phobia of teeth pulling / falling out, the crunching noise they make when just about to come out.
I found the rope was good with Kyza i found several teeth in or round her rope. I accidently pulled her k9 out with the rope ekk it was horrible and it wasnt ready to be pulled


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Kong puppy toys work great..


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

our girl is on a chewing frenzy right now bc shes losing teeth. she doesnt really chew on the kong too much. she really only likes that to lick peanut butter out of. they are very durable though and good for chewing. the best thing she likes are the big beef bones from the pet store.she will go at them for hours especially when they have some meat or hide left on them. she also has a booda bone that she rips at. just look for stuff that is very very durable. we had a rubber toy for her that was pretty thick but within minutes she was tearing tiny pieces of it off.


----------

